# Harvest Moon



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

Do any of you guys have Harvest Moon?
If so, which ones?

Let's see here....
I have Harvest Moon: Magical Melody; Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life; Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town; and I USED to have Harvest Moon: DS

Right now I really want HM:ToT and HMS Cute

Oh, and any other thoughts about Harvest Moon ^__^


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 7, 2009)

No I don't but a lot of my friends love it they say it is very simalar to animal crossing but better. I can't have a say on that since I never played Harvest Moon buty you guys and girls can.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> No I don't but a lot of my friends love it they say it is very simalar to animal crossing but better. I can't have a say on that since I never played Harvest Moon buty you guys and girls can.


Harvest Moon _is_ very similar to AC...it has the realistic feel to it.
You can do tons of things in that game! o=


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 7, 2009)

i had one but i forget which one, there were these different girls that you could marry, then you would have a son, not sure if this is the same for all of them


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> i had one but i forget which one, there were these different girls that you could marry, then you would have a son, not sure if this is the same for all of them


Humph xD
You can have a baby and there are bachelorettes/bachelors in every Harvest Moon XD


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah i vaguely remember the game. It was for PS2


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

I have A Wonderful Life.
I married Celia.
Nami was too emo and Muffy was a huge ho.

Also, I do not reccommend Tree of Tranquility. There's a huge glitch involving your bachelors.


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I had Wonderful Life


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I have A Wonderful Life.
> I married Celia.
> Nami was too emo and Muffy was a huge ho.


That made me laugh xDDD

Umm lets see in HM:MFOMT I married the Doctor and Cliff, in HM:MM I married Alex and Basil in HM:AWL I married Rock and Merlin and in HMS I had the mermaid chick to like red heart but didn't get her red heart scene before I got rid of it xD

You can't be married to two at a time by the way, I've had different saves XD

[Ah really Travis? o= What the hell. HMS was glitched up to....WHAT THE HELL NATSUME?! XD]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got Harvest Moon DS and Island of Happiness.

But I threw them aside for The World Ends With You and Rune Factory 1 & 2.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I've got Harvest Moon DS and Island of Happiness.
> 
> But I threw them aside for The World Ends With You and Rune Factory 1 & 2.


Are they any good?
I'm a big HM fan and I want to get some more xP


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're awesome. Except Rune Factory 2. In the first Gen your main character is an idiot and the focus is on farming and wooing chicks. It's not until the 2nd Gen (your kid) kicks major butt.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 7, 2009)

Rune Factory was fun, but unpolished... is RF2 any good?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
The second gen always pwns!
I'm like about to die in AC:AWL and I have a son.

The World Ends With You, is that a new one? Haven't heard of it...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvest Moon : A Magical Melody.
Harvest Moon : DS
Harvest Moon : A Wonderful Life
Harvest Moon : Another Wonderful Life (sister's)


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got all of them! Lol JK. I only have A Wonderful Life. I also married Celia, although I don't know why... Yea.. I got bored of it because the events took too long to show up and the gameplay was too repetitive for me afterwards.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Rune Factory was fun, but unpolished... is RF2 any good?


It's okay. If you've got your on someone that's easy to woo that is. Or you're the patient type who can silently wait until the right moment to steal the bride away at a wedding. 




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The World Ends With You is a RPG not related to Harvest Moon in any way.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 8, 2009)

Harvest mooN ToT harvest moon wonderful life harvest moon feild of mineral town harvest moon snes


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 8, 2009)

i have the one for N64 (i think... maybe gamecube...)
think it was a wonderful life? i remember a crazy scientist in my town, an old woman that had a huge house with a daughter, or granddaughter or something... you could marry her. i always wanted the girl with the red hair to marry me, lol.


----------



## DarkToad64 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have only Harvest Moon DS and rented Harvest Moon Tree of Tranquility. (I hated it)


----------



## starlightskies (Feb 8, 2009)

i have harvest moon: DS cute


----------



## Fernee (Feb 8, 2009)

does rune factory count? if it does i have that one


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2009)

Fernee said:
			
		

> does rune factory count? if it does i have that one


It ought to with the whole "Futuristic Harvest Moon" thing going on.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 14, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> i have the one for N64 (i think... maybe gamecube...)
> think it was a wonderful life? i remember a crazy scientist in my town, an old woman that had a huge house with a daughter, or granddaughter or something... you could marry her. i always wanted the girl with the red hair to marry me, lol.


Yep that's the one you have.
Daryl would be the mad scientist, and Romana and Lumina in the mansion.
Nami is the red head xP


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 14, 2009)

I have every Harvest Moon Game out there.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 14, 2009)

I loooove harvest moon <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have Wonderful life and Mineral Town, I married the brunette in wonderful life XD can't get anyone to marry me in mineral town, that damn lumberjack won't build me a bigger house.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 14, 2009)

i had harvest moon for ps1
but that was ages ago and i found it boring
didn't really understand it tbh
but i will try out the ds version using my R4DS soon


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I loooove harvest moon <3


Yay! High fives Gabs!<3

LAWL Mega......do you have enough wood and gold? 
I found it easy to get married in mineral town it just takes time...at least you're not forced to be married in the first 'game year' or your game ends, like in HM:WL/AWL.


----------



## Sab (Feb 16, 2009)

hey i heard that they were gona make an online harvist moon. is this true?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2009)

I have A wonderful life, magical melody, and friends of mineral town.
I used to play a wonderful life a lot but then i accidentally erased all my data!!
and i already was married to celia and had a kid!! i was so frustrated. but i eventually started it again and sort of got back to where i started. 
i don't play the friends of mineral town much. but i think i got married to one of the girls already..i think it was the girl in the doctor's office.
and then! for magical melody, i married alex! 
yup. but Animal Crossing City Folk has taken over now. XD


----------



## Stormy_Snowflake (Feb 20, 2009)

A few days ago I found HMDS: Cute, which i havent played in a long time, and turned it on. I was at red heart level with 3 guys. XD I chose Kai.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He says he doesn't have the creative urge to build.
(I'm trying to marry the nurse <3)


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys have Harvest Moon?
> If so, which ones?
> 
> Let's see here....
> ...


I have, Ds version, Island of happyness and Cute ^-^ Even though i'm a boy, i still like cute.

( The English/USA Version of harvest moon is badly copy'd, YOu only get one Casino game. )


----------



## Nynaeve (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got ToT but haven't played it yet, I was obsessed with FoMT for a long time.  So I have the gba game, 2 for gc, 1 for ds, and 1 for wii.  I'm waiting to start ToT because i know how life-consuming it will be.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nurse! xD Elli right? Yahhh<3
Then you should try befriending the lumber jack guy and then he'll feel like it xP

It really sucks that some of the HM games like HMS and stuff have all those glitches. I really want to get ToT but someone told me it has many glitches.....='[


----------



## RiiRii (Feb 21, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I have A Wonderful Life.
> I married Celia.
> Nami was too emo and Muffy was a huge ho.
> 
> Also, I do not reccommend Tree of Tranquility. There's a huge glitch involving your bachelors.


no theres NOT!!!! And I love that game its my fav. hm game! You can have an extreamly wide variety of animals...and its very fun! I even got an ostrige!


----------



## Tom.Nook (Feb 21, 2009)

i have another wonderful life


----------



## Tom.Nook (Feb 21, 2009)

my cow is named Betsey!!!


----------



## JobySheepie (Feb 22, 2009)

_I had AWL =D I wanted another wonderful life but couldn't find it.... What do you all think about the DS games? Just as fun as the rest? I'm not sure which harvest moon to get next though @o@_


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I've had mineral town forever trying to get Eli.... isn't there a redhead? I want her now but I don't want to break Eli's virtual heart.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 22, 2009)

I had Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life. I loved that game, kept me hooked for a summer. I really wanted to play it again, but I lost it. =(


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nvm there isn't a redhead.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

My sister really got into it, but I wasn't able to get into it. Its not my kind of game. =(


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

JobySheepie said:
			
		

> _I had AWL =D I wanted another wonderful life but couldn't find it.... What do you all think about the DS games? Just as fun as the rest? I'm not sure which harvest moon to get next though @o@_


Nah, IMO the DS games aren't as good as the others.....
But the game boy one is good ^^ [Mineral Town ones]


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

I had the Harvest Moon game on the N64 and the Wonderful Life one on the GCN. I recently got the Wii one and it has some problems but I still think it's fun.


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 25, 2009)

They are so cute, ;3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've learned that I love sim games where you can date people and marry.


----------



## Earth (Feb 25, 2009)

I LOOOVE harvest moon!  i got the GBA one an i was soooo hooked i looooved it!!! ( an still do ) an then i was like OMG its comin out on DS so i got it :3 iz reeeal good


----------



## Thaddaeus (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a wounder full life and tree of tranquility


there both fun but a wounderful life is better


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> I have a wounder full life and tree of tranquility
> 
> 
> there both fun but a wounderful life is better


I like everything about a wonderful life except that there's a ending, it should like keep going forever and your son eventually moves out and marries one of the two younger girls.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 25, 2009)

I had HM: Friends of Mineral Town. I never got married, but I spent hours on that game. Then I hacked with an AR.


----------

